# Spatchcock Chicken



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2007)

Gotta 6lb oven roaster, seasoned with season all and cooked indirect at 400* on the Primo for 1 hour.  Turned out fabulous, crispy skin and the meat was very moist.  Had a little Bush's and Suddenly Salad!  Oh yeah, notice the the Black Mustard Slather too, great on chicken!


----------



## Bruce B (May 22, 2007)

Good looking bird there Larry!!!


----------



## Griff (May 22, 2007)

Looks good Larry. I think the ceramics do a great job on yard birds.


----------



## Diva Q (May 22, 2007)

That looks mighty fine.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Looks good Larry. I think the ceramics do a great job on yard birds.



Griff you can say that again!  The ceramic has improved my chicken espeically the skin dramatically!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 23, 2007)

Way to go Larry Bird.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 23, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you get a crisper skin?.
Chickens taste like.......................Chicken


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 23, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why?  Higher temps?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 23, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1jvqyp61]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you get a crisper skin?.
Chickens taste like.......................Chicken [/quote:1jvqyp61]

Yeah the skin is PERFECTLY crisp, but the meat just flowed with juices.  Chicken does not taste like chicken, everything else that is white meat "tastes like chicken"!   




			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1jvqyp61]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why?  Higher temps?[/quote:1jvqyp61]

I don't know Jim.  I cooked chicken at the same temp on the Performer and have never had the texture of the skin come out as good as it has the several times I've cooked chicken on the Primo.  I can't explain it, but I'm really happy with the results compared to the kettle.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 23, 2007)

That looks good Larry.  Send me one them Primo's and I will see if that skin thing works for me.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 23, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> *Way to go Larry Bird*.


  that was funny


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 23, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad someone got it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 23, 2007)

Nice chick Larry!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 23, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was actually funnier the 2nd time around


----------



## Griff (May 23, 2007)

Like Larry said -- crispier skin and juicier meat.


----------



## john a (May 24, 2007)

Looks real good to me, wish I had some right now.


----------

